# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cancellazione SRL con debiti residui

## benja65

Buongiorno,
potreste aiutarmi per questa situazione?
Srl in liquidazione che non può essere assoggettata a procedure concorsuali in base alle condizioni previste dall'art. 1 della L.F.
L'attivo liquidato è insufficiente a coprire i debiti residui (fornitori e banca, nessun debito verso erario, nessun debito verso dipendenti (non ne hanno mai avuti)).
E' possibile procedere alla presentazione del bilancio finale di liquidazione e alla cancellazione della società visto che non c'è più attivo da liquidare o non è fattibile in quanto risultano presenti ancora debiti residui?
I soci non hanno alcuna disponibilità, tutto quello che avevano è stato immesso in società per ripianare i debiti.
Ovviamente non ci sarà alcun riparto di attivo, né ci sono stati acconti di riparto nel periodo della liquidazione.
Teoricamente il liquidatore in caso di insufficienza dell'attivo dovrebbe ricorrere a procedure concorsuali ma se come in questo caso non ci sono i parametri dimensionali stabiliti dalla legge fallimentare come dovrebbe comportarsi?
Nel caso si riuscisse a depositare il bilancio finale ed a cancellare la società dal registro imprese e se i creditori fossero stati pagati con i le liquidità conseguita dalla vendita delle attrezzature (crediti non ce ne sono) in misura proporzionale come nelle procedure concorsuali il liquidatore potrebbe rispondere personalmente per "colpa".
Grazie

----------


## paolab

Domanda: sarà forse possibile provare a fare transazioni con i creditori sulla base del poco attivo che si può rimediare?
Se si riuscisse a tra stare con i singoli creditori si potrebbe poi arrivare allo scioglimento.... Ma forse questa è una soluzione troppo semplice, probabilmente ci hai già pensato....
Il problema è' che se si chiude la società il liquidatore potrebbe andare nei guai... Oppure metti liquidatore uno che non ha nulla da perdere e gli vai fare la chiusura poi si vedrà cosa succede. Molto dipende anche dal l'importo delle cifre che ci sono in gioco..

----------


## benja65

> Domanda: sarà forse possibile provare a fare transazioni con i creditori sulla base del poco attivo che si può rimediare?
> Se si riuscisse a tra stare con i singoli creditori si potrebbe poi arrivare allo scioglimento.... Ma forse questa è una soluzione troppo semplice, probabilmente ci hai già pensato....
> Il problema è' che se si chiude la società il liquidatore potrebbe andare nei guai... Oppure metti liquidatore uno che non ha nulla da perdere e gli vai fare la chiusura poi si vedrà cosa succede. Molto dipende anche dal l'importo delle cifre che ci sono in gioco..

  Grazie
Purtroppo l'attivo liquidabile è minimo, nessun credito solo attrezzature, per un valore che non consentirebbe trattativa.
Considerato che i soci non hanno nulla, vorrei evitare a chi di loro dovesse fare il liquidatore, l'eventualità della bancarotta.
Per questo non vorrei presentare un bilancio finale a 0 occultando dei debiti, ma preferirei un bilancio che evidenzi i debiti residui e il patrimonio negativo, anche se non so se poi cambierebbe qualcosa.
Il problema è che non so se sia tecnicamente possibile il deposito del bilancio così pensato e la cancellazione contestuale della società.
Ciao

----------


## francescods

Secondo me il bilancio lo puoi depositare tranquillamente. 
Per quanto riguarda il problema del liquidatore, lui potrebbe teoricamente essere chiamato a rispondere dei debiti non soddisfatti. Tuttavia se sono presenti solo creditori chirografari e il liquidatore divide la cifra ricavata dalla liquidazione in proporzione ad ognuno di loro non avrebbe alcuna responsabilità. Poi non essendo la società assoggettabile al fallimento non credo che il liquidatore rischi la bancarotta.

----------


## PurpleMike

> Il problema è che non so se sia tecnicamente possibile il deposito del bilancio così pensato e la cancellazione contestuale della società.
> Ciao

  E' possibile. 
Gli eventuali creditori insoddisfatti possono promuovere azioni esecutive individuali, se non sussistono i requisiti per la fallibilità della SRL, nei confronti dei soci se questi hanno percepito (attraverso il bilancio finale di liquidazione) parte delle attività destinate alla soddisfazione dei creditori sociali.
Il liquidatore può essere chiamato a rispondere qualora abbia occultato o distratto massa attiva che avrebbe potuto soddisfare le pretese creditorie.

----------


## benja65

Penso che a questo punto venderanno le poche attrezzature dividendo il ricavato in proporzione fra i creditori e poi chiudendo la società, con la consapevolezza che il potranno fare azioni individuali nei soli confronti del socio che sarà il liquidatore visto che ai soci non verrà ripartito nulla.
Grazie a tutti 
Beniamino

----------

